# Home Built Weber Kettle Work Table W/Pics



## big lew bbq (Jun 26, 2014)

Had some extra wood lying around and instead of paying $75 BUCKS!! on a plastic molded Weber kettle table, I decided to make my own out of Wood.

I still need to stain it but here are a few pics.













Weber Kettle Work Table1.jpg



__ big lew bbq
__ Jun 26, 2014


















Weber Kettle Work Table2.jpg



__ big lew bbq
__ Jun 26, 2014


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 26, 2014)

Hello.  GREAT idea.  Does that hang on the Weber handle?  Thanks.

Danny


----------



## big lew bbq (Jun 26, 2014)

Thank you.

Yes it hangs on the handle I will take some more photos to show how it attaches, so you can get a better idea of how its made.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks for that.  I had a similar idea but didn't know if it would work.

Danny


----------



## big lew bbq (Jun 26, 2014)

table hook1.jpg



__ big lew bbq
__ Jun 26, 2014


















20140626_171015.jpg



__ big lew bbq
__ Jun 26, 2014


















table hook3 (2).jpg



__ big lew bbq
__ Jun 26, 2014


----------



## big lew bbq (Jun 27, 2014)

Anyone else make something like this?  I always like to see what others have built?


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 27, 2014)

Hello.  Thanks for the picts..  Looks like I may have another project.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## big lew bbq (Jul 1, 2014)

Here are some pics of the Wood Burning and the Stain.

I do not like the way the stain came out to Spotty!! I may sand and re-do.













table burn1.jpg



__ big lew bbq
__ Jul 1, 2014


















table burn2.jpg



__ big lew bbq
__ Jul 1, 2014


















table stain1.jpg



__ big lew bbq
__ Jul 1, 2014


















table stain2.jpg



__ big lew bbq
__ Jul 1, 2014


----------

